# Hello



## kiss-me-goodnight (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi, I'm new to the forum, I've always had an interest in pocket watches, above is a photo of my 1st one I was bought last Christmas. I have recently bought 4 secondhand pocket watches to do up and sell as a project


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome to :rltb:, it's a good place to be!

You'll fit in well here, three nice pictures right away! :yes: The forum likes pictures!

Looks to be silver, are there hallmarks on the back inside case?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi KMG and welcome to :rltb: I guess you're a seasoned forumer since you know how to post pics. Nice graduated single Albert chain and fobs...is that a quartz crystal next to the shield fob? I like the hand engraving on the back cover, but as Mel points out, some pics of any hallmarks, makers marks, etc would be needed before we could be of any real help.


----------

